# HP dm1z upgrade queries



## Krow (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi guys!

I am going to buy the HP dm1-3014au on Monday.  It is an AMD Fusion netbook for those who are unfamiliar with it.

And I am going to upgrade it, so please help me with my upgrade choices.

RAM: The netbook has two RAM slots. It comes with 2GB memory (DDR3 AFAIK). I want to upgrade it. I want to make it 4GB. So planning to buy a 2GB stick. Transcend/Kinsgston was around 800 bucks or so, while Corsair is Rs 1250. I want to go for Corsair (mainly for 10-yr warranty and good service), is it worth it? 

HDD: Comes with a 7200 rpm WD Black 320GB. I want to add an SSD to it. What options do I have? I am googling which SSDs work with this one.


Thanks for reading and hopefully helping.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2011)

1. umm. i think you should get Kingston. am sure that the netbook will not live for 10years. for the 450/- saved, you should be able to get a notebook cooler or some other accessory.


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

You might want to get it from Who? He seems to be sort of keen on selling it.


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2011)

Budget is not an issue at all here. Actually I was going to get a Sony Vaio S worth 50k, but now I am getting this for 21.5k, so I plan to invest in a lot of accessories. This does not really need a cooler. It runs pretty cool. 

Also on the shopping list are:

Corsair Flash Voyager GT 16GB
A good 22-24" IPS panel for movies (will get this later if I restart watching loads of movies)
Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller for Windows



ico said:


> You might want to get it from Who? He seems to be sort of keen on selling it.



What is Who selling?


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

dm1-3014au.

3.5 months old, I think.


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha... Thanks man, but I am looking for a new one.  Besides, me and my roomie are both buying 1. So we plan to raid the shops here.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2011)

for how much are you getting it?

upgrade the HDD to 500Gb straightway, getting rid of all the HP® crapwares.


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2011)

^21.5k. I want to remove the HDD and put in an SSD. Any idea which one will work with it?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 7, 2011)

Samsung ssd is supposed to work on it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 7, 2011)

a SSD is an awesome idea... + 4 gigs ram... W7 will boot in like 5 secs.... i would love to have this


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Samsung ssd is supposed to work on it.


Could you point me to any model please? I am really not sure which, if any Samsung SSD is good. I was looking at getting an Intel 320 series 80GB SSD. Googling and reading shows that some users have had issues, but most seem to be with recovering and restoring Windows to the SSD. Nothing points to non-working SSDs.

Another user had an issue with OCZ Vertex 2 SSDs. His read and write speeds were half of what he used to get previously. :O Even then, the SSDs were waaay faster than the HDD apparently.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> a SSD is an awesome idea... + 4 gigs ram... W7 will boot in like 5 secs.... i would love to have this


Haha.  The Win 7 boot in less than 5 seconds is a myth IMHO. I think cold boot should be about 25 seconds. 


Ordered the Xbox controller from Homeshop18.com. Got a super deal there. Waiting for shipment. 

Netbook will mostly be bought tomorrow, along with Corsair RAMs. Still debating whether I should buy 1x2GB or 1x4GB.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 7, 2011)

25 secs is too much... man... it should be less than 20


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 25 secs is too much... man... it should be less than 20


Ah well, I am not buying it so much for boot time as snappiness of software. Anyway, once I buy and install it, I shall let you know.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 7, 2011)

Krow said:


> ah well, i am not buying it so much for boot time as snappiness of software. Anyway, once i buy and install it, i shall let you know.



an INDEPTH review!


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2011)

Lots of people saying that the dm1z controller is unable to take full advantage of the SSD's speed. Is it worth it to buy an SSD knowing that it will never be fully utilised? Even these people are reporting that the SSD is still snappier than the HDD though.

@* ssk* Ah yes, I may just review it too.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2011)

^^ well if that is the case, then it is not worth buying SSD for dm1z. I mean, in India there is no disparity between prices of low-mid and high-end SSDs. Why invest in something which would be bottlenecked. First buy dm1z and use it. If you don't find HDD being fast enough...buy an SSD later.


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ well if that is the case, then it is not worth buying SSD for dm1z. I mean, in India there is no disparity between prices of low-mid and high-end SSDs. Why invest in something which would be bottlenecked. First buy dm1z and use it. If you don't find HDD being fast enough...buy an SSD later.



Even I was thinking on those lines. I'll pop in an SSD later just for kicks. 

SSD query cleared. I am not buying one now. Thanks for your inputs guys. 

Random googling led me several places. For those who are interested, you can check out Tirupati's (the Seasonic, Corsair distributor) ebay store. *stores.ebay.in/Overclockers-Zone

I found some good deals there, like 2GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz laptop RAMs for Rs 960 and 4GB for Rs 1860. Much lesser than what SMC quoted.
I also found Corsair Flash Voyager GT 16GB for Rs 1600. Pretty good deals IMO.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2011)

on a funny note, seems like no one replied to you on TE.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Krow said:


> Could you point me to any model please? I am really not sure which, if any Samsung SSD is good. I was looking at getting an Intel 320 series 80GB SSD. Googling and reading shows that some users have had issues, but most seem to be with recovering and restoring Windows to the SSD. Nothing points to non-working SSDs.


Here it is,
Ignorance has become Trendy: HP Pavilion DM1Z Review
The author used Samsung P800,but the boot time is not very encouraging.
Clearly the controller has speed limitation(do not know bios update will fix it or not)
Yes re-installing windows from flash drive seems problematic.Windows installer  just refused to see the ssd!!
I had a similar problem with my MBP ssd,somehow managed to install SL from a carbon copy  cloned hard drive image.But after that I could clean install lion from a flash drive in that ssd.
Not sure about windows 7,but think Acronis cloner can do the job,can`t it?


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Here it is,
> Ignorance has become Trendy: HP Pavilion DM1Z Review
> The author used Samsung P800,but the boot time is not very encouraging.
> Clearly the controller has speed limitation(do not know bios update will fix it or not)
> ...


Yeah, Acronis cloner was used successfully by some users of the dm1z.  Thanks a lot for the link and the info. I reached a similar conclusion and decided to chuck the SSD plan.



On a bright note: I bought the HP dm1-3014au today!  21.9k from SMC International at Nehru Place, New Delhi.  Yet to open the box though. Also got my Corsair Flash Voyager GT 16GB. 



ico said:


> on a funny note, seems like no one replied to you on TE.


I think my threads don't appeal to anyone there.  A lot of my threads there have hardly any replies.  Should I edit this thread to a "The HP dm1z thread"? For all queries related to this almost laptop netbook?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats on the dm1.
In TE,Sunny`s  review has become a discussion board for fusion based laptops,as a result your new thread did not get much attention.In fact I saw your thread there before here(Do not know why was my ip banned here till yesterday)


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Congrats on the dm1.
> In TE,Sunny`s  review has become a discussion board for fusion based laptops,as a result your new thread did not get much attention.In fact I saw your thread there before here(Do not know why was my ip banned here till yesterday)



Thanks.  Hmmm, looking at your post, I think I will not convert this thread to a common HP dm1z thread. Better to have individual threads.


----------

